# I still have naughty points?`



## mach1.9pants (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi

I noticed that my infraction for a naughty word is still listed and up in my profile:

_LPJ Design’s Secret...
Reason: Inappropriate Language
2nd April 2011 08:04 AM by Umbran	 1 / 27th January 2012 08:04 AM_

However it should have gone at the start of this year. Anyreason why it is still live?

Cheers


----------



## Plane Sailing (Nov 16, 2012)

we'll look into it - they should expire after 300 days. Maybe [MENTION=52905]darjr[/MENTION] could swing on by with an opinion.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 16, 2012)

That's a confusion about the word "expire" (possibly a bad choice of word).

The board software has a setting whereby people get banned when they accumulate X points. We do not use that function; however we do still assign infractons as a convenient record for us mods, and each infraction has to have points associated even if we don't use them..

By "expire" it doesn't mean "all record of them being expunged like it never happened" it means "no longer counts towards the auto-banning accumulated total". And in our case, that means nothing anyway, because we don't have the feature turned on.

But the record is still there as a useful tool for the mods.


----------



## SkidAce (Nov 16, 2012)

Ahhh, so it's like our permanent school record......hehe...


----------



## mach1.9pants (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 18, 2012)

Where is this information? I want to make sure I have done no wrong, and if apologize as needed.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Nov 19, 2012)

I have naughty points, too...thank goodness!

Alas, they are not currently in use.  

Actually, I can't even find my naughty points...perhaps that is my problem!


----------



## john112364 (Nov 22, 2012)

Is this how Santa track the good little girls and boys? Too many naughty points and you get coal in your stocking!    
(Though nowadays that may not be a bad thing lol.)


----------



## TarionzCousin (Nov 24, 2012)

All the cool kids have naughty points... like me, of course.


----------



## jonesy (Nov 24, 2012)

DAVIDolson said:


> Where is this information? I want to make sure I have done no wrong, and if apologize as needed.



spam reported


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 24, 2012)

That spammer copied me? that cad! the scoundrel! A fiend, I say!! What a rapscallion! and a scallywag at that!


----------

